# What on earth happened to Calvin College?



## Anglicanorthodoxy (May 27, 2017)

From what I understand, Calvin used to be a fairly well respected orthodox Reformed college. It seems like it's getting more liberal every day. There are now articles in their student newspaper endorsing homosexuality. What on earth happened to the school?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 27, 2017)

Simple: It went liberal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Edward (May 27, 2017)

Anglicanorthodoxy said:


> What on earth happened to the school?



It is affiliated with the Christian Reformed Church (CRC).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 28, 2017)

I have written extensively on the slide of the CRC (and Calvin College). For example, see here for part 1 of my series on the loss of biblical inerrancy in the CRC.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dachaser (May 29, 2017)

Guido's Brother said:


> I have written extensively on the slide of the CRC (and Calvin College). For example, see here for part 1 of my series on the loss of biblical inerrancy in the CRC.



Whenever any seminary/college diverted form holding to the truth of the scriptures, it seems that all types of false teachings come flooding into it...
As shown by that work called the battle for the Bible, that described the falling of Fuller seminary...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mhseal (May 29, 2017)

Anglicanorthodoxy said:


> From what I understand, Calvin used to be a fairly well respected orthodox Reformed college. It seems like it's getting more liberal every day. There are now articles in their student newspaper endorsing homosexuality. What on earth happened to the school?



While I was attending PRTS I worked the night shift as a janitor at Calvin. Often I had to clean up after the homosexual student activities... I was uncomfortable. The administration only tried to stop these activities on alumni weekends.

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## RamistThomist (May 29, 2017)

Covenant College/James K. A. Smith is what NPR would look like if it had an apologetics program.


----------



## arapahoepark (May 29, 2017)

ReformedReidian said:


> Covenant College/James K. A. Smith is what NPR would look like if it had an apologetics program.


Not sure I follow...


----------



## RamistThomist (May 29, 2017)

arapahoepark said:


> Not sure I follow...



NPR is hip and edgy and fairly competent--but completely liberal _in cultural applications._


----------



## SRoper (Jun 4, 2017)

ReformedReidian said:


> Covenant College/James K. A. Smith is what NPR would look like if it had an apologetics program.



What does Covenant College have to do with this discussion?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 6, 2017)

I assumed it was the educational FocalPoint of the crc


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 7, 2017)

ReformedReidian said:


> I assumed it was the educational FocalPoint of the crc



Covenant College (Lookout Mountain, GA) is the PCA's college and is not to be confused with Calvin College of Grand Rapids, MI.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 7, 2017)

Pilgrim said:


> Covenant College (Lookout Mountain, GA) is the PCA's college and is not to be confused with Calvin College of Grand Rapids, MI.



Oops. I got them confused.


----------



## Edward (Jun 7, 2017)

ReformedReidian said:


> I assumed it was the educational FocalPoint of the crc



I thought I understood your point until I got to this. Then I realized I would need to quote the warden in Cool Hand Luke.


----------

